# Employment > Permanent Listings >  West Coast Shuttle Driver, Artech, Renton WA

## ChadWasser

*West Coast Shuttle Driver, Fine Art Transport* 

Artech, Inc. has an excellent opportunity for experienced drivers for our regional shuttle. This is a bi-monthly, week-long run that moves art freight from Seattle to Los Angeles and everywhere in between. Candidates must have over-the-road experience and a working knowledge of DOT hours of service regulations. We currently use dedicated class C box trucks for this work, but we would prefer to hire a driver that has operated class B or class A vehicles in the past. Satisfactory results on background checks are mandatory. Completion of a comprehensive art handling training program will be required.

*RESPONSIBILITIES*

·         Drive to multiple assigned locations using the most efficient and safest routing.
·         Maintain strict compliance with DOT commercial driver requirements including maintaining 100% compliance on Daily Vehicle Inspection Reports and Hours of Service logs.
·         Load and unload pieces from truck ensuring the safe handling, storage, packing, and transportation of all art and artifacts in our care.
·         Maintain jobsites, trucks, and ensure the warehouse is clean, professional, and work ready.
·         Properly complete and file written records (BOLs, packing slips, condition reports, receive/release forms, check requests, and work orders).
·         Adhere to all Artech safety and security policies. Report any and all concerns to manager immediately.
·         Maintain complete confidentiality of our clients, projects and objects at all time. Client names and project details must not be discussed outside of the workplace.
·         Maintain full compliance with TSA screening requirements, including all screening documentation, training and maintaining accurate training logs, and performing all tasks and checks to maintain our CCSF classification.
·         Complete regular art handling training and remain current with all Artech art handling standards and expectations.
·         Other responsibilities as assigned.

*QUALIFICATIONS*

·         2+ years operating a commercial motor vehicle
·         Excellent customer service skills
·         Must work well in a team driving situation
·         Attention to detail
·         Must pass full background screening
·         Possess a valid U.S. passport or enhanced ID and have no problems crossing international borders
·         Ability to lift 75lbs


*How to apply*
If a key role in the fine art logistics and management industry interests you; please review the responsibilities and qualifications carefully. If you feel that you are the ideal candidate for this position, please email your resume and cover letter explaining your interest and experience to Recruiting@artechseattle.com  Learn more at http://artechseattle.com/.  Please, email only  no phone calls.

----------

